# Help With Fry Quick Please!!



## lennon0317 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok..I had to register and wait for the plug in to go to the chat room..no time to wait forplugins..anyway I just watched my golddust molly give birth! Which was very cool except the babies just dropped to the bottom and are really not moving!! Is this normal immediatly after birth? I've watched my guppies and they swim almost right away. No swimming here..just stuck and laying in and on the gravel. Mom was eating them REALLY bad so I removed her (I'm pretty sure she was done). Water tests fine. Actually guppy fry born yesterday are thriving! What happened...help please..sorry for any typos I'm typing like a mad woman!


----------



## lennon0317 (Mar 7, 2006)

I want to add..now that I was able to get some of the fry out of the gravel with a cup and put it into a specimen container, they look like their belly is open..or something is protruding out of it..and some of them have REALLY red chest areas. I've only ever seen mollies after birth..like possibly hours..who knows..so I have no clue what to expect. Guppies..seen it, got it..but this is bizarre to me. I've pulled 7 out of the gravel and all but one is lying in the specimen container on the bottom. An 8th was dead..and one of the ones in the container definately has something coming from the belly area..OMG is it worms?? And if it is do my guppy fry now have them that were in the same maternity tank?? Oh Jeez..any help would be great...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not worms. Probably just a prematurely born batch. It happens.
The best thing you can do for next time, and there will be plenty of next times, so don't worry, is to make sure that the mother isn't disturbed during late pregnancy, which is a major cause of premature birthing.

The fry might actually make it if you don't mess with them too much.


----------

